# I Won an Oberon Cover!!!



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Yahoo...so excited I had to share.  I became a Fan of Oberon Designs on Facebook , entered their contest for a one of a kind cover and I won!  What will I choose?  I have to go to the website and try to decide!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I thought that was you!!!  CONGRATULATIONS.  Let us know what you decide to get.  I think it's pretty cool that they'll let you chose any design.  I would have a hard time deciding.
deb


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow! Congrats to you! I can't wait to hear what you decide.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

Lucky you. Enjoy!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

How exciting!  I can't wait to see the final result!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Great news.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Giant congrats to you!!!  Now hurry up and decide and get it in time to show off at the Phoenix meet-up!


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Awesome! Enjoy!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Congratulations! Glad someone from here was a winner!


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey that is so coool! Congrats! 

I won the other one! I'm so excited and have no idea what to get!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah Googlegirl!!!  I'm not sure either.  I have a K1 Oberon now.  Don't want a K2 but might buy a K3  someday...So should I get a K2 and hope it fits my K3 someday?  Do I buy another one for my K1 or do I go with a journal.  I know I want something in that skyblue color.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow, how lucky for you!  Congratulations!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Googlegirl said:


> I won the other one! I'm so excited and have no idea what to get!


Yeah for you!!! Awesome!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

F1...I was just thinking that I hope to have it for the meet-up!  If not I will be bringing along my Green World Tree that I absolutely love which is why my decision is hard.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You could ask Oberon if you could have a gift certificate to hold for a future Kindle cover...let us know what you decide!

Betsy


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

That's awesome..Enjoy! ​


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Congratulations!  I'm glad someone from KBs won.  

Good luck choosing - you even can pick a different color & button than the standard.  I had my heart set on the large journal in the DaVinci pattern in the sky blue, if I had won.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm also leaning toward large journal in Sky Blue...  probably waterfall. It's a hard decision.  Whatever I decide I will post pictures!!!!!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Grats!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Super! I'm so happy for you. Let us know what you choose.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats.  Looking forward to the pictures when you receive you cover.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations!  I was hoping that at least one of "us" would win!  Can't wait to see pics of what you end up choosing!


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Congratulations! Because of your win, I'm on Twitter now.    I'm not exactly sure how it works, but....I'm going to try.  

Have fun choosing!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm on Twitter but I don't see the point.  I guess I'm on of the few that just don't get it.  Facebook on the other hand is addicting!  I entered the contest on Facebook


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> I'm on Twitter but I don't see the point. I guess I'm on of the few that just don't get it. Facebook on the other hand is addicting! I entered the contest on Facebook


I feel the same way - Twitter is just people saying almost nothing. Several celebs are on my thing and it's amazing how much free time they have to tell us the BS they do daily...too much! I do get a kick out of a few who go through their writing/directing/producing process.

Facebook has been great - we keep in contact with our friends/relatives around the world. Much better than emails or waiting for snail mail.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

F1...Within 5 minutes of being on FB I found a friend from 35 years ago who now lives 3 miles from my house in Arizona..and we grew up in NY.  Small world.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> F1...Within 5 minutes of being on FB I found a friend from 35 years ago who now lives 3 miles from my house in Arizona..and we grew up in NY. Small world.


How freakin' cool is that??!!!


----------



## thephantomsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Congratulations to both of you!  How exciting and what wonderful news.  Can't wait to find out what you picked, and of course you must post photos.

I just joined Oberon's FB group.  I was already following them on Twitter.  I am one who loves Twitter.  Recently went to a concert (Adam Lambert and the rest of the Idols) and it was such fun to Twitter back and forth all day and during the concert.    True often people's tweets are really boring, but other times it's just so amusing.  To me anyway.  I love it!  (free free to follow me, although I am probably boring most times...  www.twitter.com/thephantomsgirl


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I decided on a Journal instead of a kindle cover.  I love My World Tree cover  that I already have on my k1 and don't see myself changing covers just for the sake of doing so.  Then I thought about getting a k2 cover but I know I won't buy a k2 and what if the k3 or k4 isn't the same size and it doesn't fit.  So......I thought the journal cover would be something I would have forever and probably not something I would buy for myself.  I went with the Waterfall in sky blue with a Ying Yang button.  I will post pictures when I receive it....now the wait!

Phantomsgirl...I will add you to follow just in case I decide to give twitter a try again.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> F1...Within 5 minutes of being on FB I found a friend from 35 years ago who now lives 3 miles from my house in Arizona..and we grew up in NY. Small world.


Just went to my 40th high school reunion - which basically happened because a few people found each other on FB, we realized it was 40 years & nothing had been planned, then one gal (not me!) took it on herself to track down as many people as she could & it kind of grew.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Just went to my 40th high school reunion - which basically happened because a few people found each other on FB, we realized it was 40 years & nothing had been planned, then one gal (not me!) took it on herself to track down as many people as she could & it kind of grew.


When I frst joined FB in October there was just me and one other person from my High School class. Now we have over 70 from our class of 350. 2010 will be our official 40th reunion but my next trip home in a month 15 "old friends" are getting together for a few drinks. I've reconnected with so many old friends and get to see pictures of thier kids and grandkids.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

And Here is my one of a kind oberon journal..........I love it!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow!!!! VERY nice!!!!! Congratulations and enjoy it


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Beautiful!  Enjoy!!


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh my! It's beautiful. Use it in good health as my Grandmother used to say.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

B e a u t i f u l ! ! !


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Congratulations on your beautiful journal cover. That color is gorgeous.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> I'm on Twitter but I don't see the point. I guess I'm on of the few that just don't get it. Facebook on the other hand is addicting! I entered the contest on Facebook


Agreed. I just don't get it.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

WOW! That is gorgeous, Cowgirl. Congrats again!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

For you guys who don't get Twitter, it's all about following the right people. You have to follow people who are going to post items of interest to you. Try going to Twitter and on the right side, type Kindle in the search box. It will bring up a list of posts (tweets) recently made including the word Kindle. Then if you see interesting posts, click on the user and Follow them. You can search for various keywords that interest you, then use the results to find interesting people to follow.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Beautiful choice of covers, Cowgirl! Congratulations again.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Stunning journal - the color is awesome!  I also like the button & charm!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I'll bring it to the meet-up so you can see the color...if you're there!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Beautiful. Love it.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh....so nice! I (think) I've decided on a journal, too.  It'll have to wait a while because of the j'tote purchase(s) I just made.  I've gotta stay off these boards!


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Ooooo Robin! That's gorgeous~ 
Mine should be here next week.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Googlegirl said:


> Ooooo Robin! That's gorgeous~
> Mine should be here next week.


Can't wait to see it!!!


----------

